# Leasing a car in Portugal



## bejezzzus

Hello everybody, I'm after a bit of advice and wondering if anybody can help...

I own a holiday home in Portugal that I visit numerous time during the year, but more importantly I rent it out for the rest of the time. I currently have a car (Vauxhall Zafira) that I leave there for when I go over and for the customers to use when I'm not there. However, it is getting old now, and with it being a UK car, it has been targeted several time by the Police, with it being a right hand drive.

So, instead of buying a left hand drive and taking it over, I'm thinking I might lease one in Portugal, obviously leave it there all year...any problems it would be covered by the lease. However, one problem, I have no idea how to go about leasing a car in Portugal.

Does anybody have experience in this and is it feasible?

Many thanks


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Tut tut. Whingey something about UK reg vehicle can legally only be driven by registered keeper and family whilst it's in Portugal, which doesn't help you - sorry.


----------



## bejezzzus

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Tut tut. Whingey something about UK reg vehicle can legally only be driven by registered keeper and family whilst it's in Portugal, which doesn't help you - sorry.


To be fair the only people who go hold a full UK driving licence and I know them.

So is it possible to lease a car in Portugal being a UK national living in the UK most of the time? Thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall

A UK resident can buy or hire a PT registered vehicle. Why wouldn't you be able to lease one? I would have thought your biggest concerns might be the lease contract and the insurance, either of which might not stretch to covering random other non-family, non-PT residents.


----------



## canoeman

It'll be targeted because it has UK plates rather than being RHD

Why not just buy a cheap car in Portugal which you can do as a Non Resident but property owner, and solves all or any legality issues of having an overstayer here, lease cars will generally be "new" so quite a lot of money even on lease to have laying around for occasional use.

This is Millennium leasing information but whether you'd qualify as a Non Resident don't know but I doubt it as I doubt they'd be happy you lending it
Leasing - Millenniumbcp


----------



## Centralbound

You are taking an incredible risk. I doubt you understand just how much or you would not do it.


----------



## siobhanwf

You should also know that anyone driving a car owned by you should carry written permission from you to drive said vehicle


----------



## notlongnow

Your problem will be getting accepted for any kind of leasing scheme. We managed after a LOT of work to get a car on finance, but we had residencia, Portuguese tax returns, the lot. I can't imagine you ticking the right boxes as a non resident.

Also, lease prices are phenomenally expensive here - think €450 per month for anything half decent.

I honestly think you're better off hiring. A car for a week next month through ECH is £47. 

When we first moved we hired for nearly a solid year. Yes, it got pricey in the summer, but in the winter we only paid about €210 per month, with no servicing costs, insurance etc. to worry about - and we were typically driving a car that was only a couple of months old.


----------

